# not eating



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a 3" caribe in 10g treating popeye since Wednesday night. it's getting much better now, appears back to its old self.
however, the instruction for says have to complete the 5 day treatment even if the fish appears to be normal again.
it hasn't eaten anything yet since it's solo in the 10g tank (it's missing the shoal), would it be ok for it to not eat for 5 days?
at that size it should be eating 2-3 times a day...just don't want it to get so weak an the shoal finish it off once I add it back.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> I have a 3" caribe in 10g treating popeye since Wednesday night. it's getting much better now, appears back to its old self.
> however, the instruction for says have to complete the 5 day treatment even if the fish appears to be normal again.
> it hasn't eaten anything yet since it's solo in the 10g tank (it's missing the shoal), would it be ok for it to not eat for 5 days?
> at that size it should be eating 2-3 times a day...just don't want it to get so weak an the shoal finish it off once I add it back.


In my opinion, I'm almost positive he'll be ok. I'm sure he's stressed from the move etc. I would just finish out the treatment and attempt to feed him. If he doesn't take it, try again the next day. He'll come back.........


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree it should be fine once its back in with the others and will probably be the first to eat come feeding time


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I fed it a piece of smelt's tail this morning and couldn't find it in the tank after like 30 minutes or so, so I guess it ate it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats good news then. When one of my reds had popeye about 2 weeks ago, i kept it in with the shoal, i didnt treat it with any meds, just dosed salt and upped the temp a bit, and 4-5 days later he was good as gold. Just though id let you know, if you come across pop-eye on one of you're fish again sometime, if it aint that bad then just keep him in the main tank and it should go way by itself, this could also maybe reduce the risk of the fish that has the problem from getting an unfreindly welcome back into the main tank.
Ive had this experience a couple of times and what i did worked very well.

Was it a bad case of pop-eye?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Thats good news then. When one of my reds had popeye about 2 weeks ago, i kept it in with the shoal, i didnt treat it with any meds, just dosed salt and upped the temp a bit, and 4-5 days later he was good as gold. Just though id let you know, if you come across pop-eye on one of you're fish again sometime, if it aint that bad then just keep him in the main tank and it should go way by itself, this could also maybe reduce the risk of the fish that has the problem from getting an unfreindly welcome back into the main tank.
> Ive had this experience a couple of times and what i did worked very well.
> 
> Was it a bad case of pop-eye?


Thanks for the input, I have thought of just leave it in the main tank and dose with salt but then I didn't want to take the chance so I ended up take it out into a hospital tank.
this is the very first pop eye I ever had so I'm not sure how bad it was, but looked pretty bad to me.
Here are some pictures taken the day I first found out about it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

It looks pretty bad, especially around the edge of the eye. You probably did the right thing, better to be safe than sorry like you said. Very nice little caribe BTW, you can tell thier being fed well


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, it's looking much much better now...only if the other caribe didn't have a strange bump on the back..
and yes, they are being fed very well







I'm trying to reduce the chance of them feeding off each other, heheh


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

All text and images contained herein are owned by and are copyright © 2007 Interactive Aquatics, LLC. 
None of the contents of this site may jp they should be fine let hope


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That looked really bad you did the right thing, and he should be fine not eating for a few days it wont kill him he will be fine. Nice lookin little guys Good Luck.


----------

